# THC Bomb Ever Heard Of It???



## SmokeUmPipe (Jul 26, 2007)

Hey everybody I got a 10 pack of these seeds and was wondering if anyone has grown it this is what the description said......

*THC B**OMB*
*Massive Yielder*
*Very strong*
*Fast Finishing*
*High THC level*
*Stays Low*

*Our Brand new strain of marijuana THC Bomb is creating some rave reviews from cannabis growers in the know. As the name suggests the plant produces huge buds with High levels of THC. This is an ideal commercial growers plant. Like Big Bud the harvest will be massive. The plant remains short and is extremely strong and vigorous. It also finishes very fast with higher levels of THC than Big Bud or PPP THC bomb is a real winner.*

its says it yields up to 700g/m2 but also is rated as short in plant height so thats kinda interesting...any suggestions on how to grow this strain or even how the smoke was would be great..im just looking for some knowledge on the strain so I kinda know what to expect..thanks ahead of time


----------



## bigbudeddie (Jul 26, 2007)

Thats cool man. That plant is going off in every way.


----------



## SmokeUmPipe (Jul 26, 2007)

Yeah it almost sounds to good to be true...its like they took all the best indoor growing qualities and put them into one strain...I just hope they turn out they way the description says...again any first hand info on this strain would be appreaciated


----------



## abudsmoker (Jul 26, 2007)

there is only one seed company selling the bomb that is marijuanaseeds nl 

i have yet to grow these so flower them for us and show what you get thanks


----------



## glockstar21 (Nov 9, 2007)

I am growing THC Bomb now in the first week and a half of flowering and they grow like crazy!! Looks like a good strong plant so far. 24in in just under 5 weeks, a little taller than the description lead me to believe.


----------



## reefcouple (Jul 29, 2008)

i just ordered some... fingers crossed


----------



## nerk (Sep 1, 2008)

*this should be good 4 whoever is growing it. thc bomb is one of the top commercial strains where i live. and i live in central cali so it has to compete with other top strains but this strain is pretty nice smoke nice and stoney high .im growing this and some kushberry which is a cross of og kush and blueberry but yea its recomended good pick.*


----------



## smartsoverambition (Sep 1, 2008)

tell us how the thxc bomb goes i was gonna get it but no vets backed up the site so i left it alone


----------



## johndoe2216751 (Sep 2, 2008)

im not a vet but i can back the site. 100% germ on the strain i bought, but the freebees, well, i see why they were free.


----------



## johndoe2216751 (Sep 2, 2008)

oh, and very quick, clever shipping


----------



## del66666 (Sep 2, 2008)

i have 3 thc bombs, they look quick to grow and like a big pot, have been told its like smoking your first spliff again. 1 of mine has been 12-12 from seed, the other 2 will fatten 1st.


----------



## natrone23 (Sep 2, 2008)

I can back that site, i had the white widow. high yield, killer trichome production


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 2, 2008)

i can back that site gotten the trpile pack a couple times. Along with Thc Bomb and many others.


----------



## natrone23 (Sep 2, 2008)

mane2008 said:


> i can back that site gotten the trpile pack a couple times. Along with Thc Bomb and many others.


well shit how is the THC bomb lol?


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 2, 2008)

natrone23 said:


> well shit how is the THC bomb lol?


it's some flame, nice yielder when done right. It had me sitting down and putting the blunt out.
it wasn't so tasty but I didnt cure long enough, as it was sent out as soon 2wks were up in the jar.
but I will be doing it again in January germing all 10.
You should try it it's real cheap only like $36


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 2, 2008)

Ya widows are killer i got that triple pack from em 3 white strains and all were fuckin amazing.


----------



## smartsoverambition (Sep 2, 2008)

well i can't exactly argue with ur results man!!!
ok i'll take another look, they are cheap 2 but i've also heard that their germinatin rate isn't the best
any comments on that? (I AM NOT LOSING MY MONEY AGAIN)


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 2, 2008)

*I have'nt had prob with germ rates from any bank I go to.
Idk whats going on with this no germ shit.*

My method is papertowel in ziploc with a hole in it for a lil air. 
Inside a dvd case and put somewhere warm.
I use my cpu with a piece of mail on it so it dont cook the seeds.
germed in 24-36hrs np from all my reg seedbanks.

U lost ya $ fuck im tired of hearing this who did you go to?
People think cause we in da US that they can play us.
This is getting crazy, big orders gettin duked.


----------



## johndoe2216751 (Sep 2, 2008)

i got 100% germ on blue mystic, and 2/5 (so 40%) on the freebee mazarxafgan. wet paper towel, rolled up, then put inside a zipped ziplock freezer bag then set ontop of my flouros.. (on top of my tube housing thing)

germed 24 hours and thats all they needed.. the HEAT is what made it pop so fast. make sure u put it somewhere warm, like i said i used the top of my seedling light.


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 2, 2008)

good idea i could use my T5 fixture to germ too.


----------



## johndoe2216751 (Sep 2, 2008)

to clarify, i kept the other 3 mazar going and they never popped.. 

the seeds overall looked very tiny though.. i also read a HIGH male ratio on the Blue Mystic, but it just looks soo good..







cant wait to get these goin.


----------



## icemassa (Sep 21, 2008)

i grew the thc bomb. i only got 2 fems outa ten. i grew 12/12 from seed and it only made it to 8 inches. and i grew one outside and it got up to 12 inches. i was pretty disapointed. now the ice they have (marijuana-seed.nl) is very nice. i germed 5 and i got 4 fems and one hermi. i liked it very much. i will never by the thc bomb again.


----------



## del66666 (Sep 22, 2008)

ive got 3 thc bombs, 1 has been 12-12 from seed and is budding well and 2 still in veg which look strong and healthy, luck of the draw on what u get i reckon.


----------



## superryder (Oct 7, 2008)

why put it in 12/12 straight away dont make sense even the auto flower strains you dont put them in 12/12 somepeole dont no shit good luck too ya la


----------



## icemassa (Oct 7, 2008)

i cant stand kids that post, thinking they know everything when in fact they dont know shit, they can not even spell, little lone have any knowledge of cannabis cultivation period. leave it to the experienced. ive only posted on this forum a few times, but in fact i have been growing cannabis, before overgrow was even a thought. hell i miss overgrow, the site had less children. 

i was more than likely doing what i do, since most of these kids were still stuck to their mothers tit. its just sad, children! if you have no experience do not post like you do. your just screwing up any knowledge that RIU could be getting across to the ones that would use it. it might not be for everyone but, 12/12 from seed is a very good method if used correctly, do some homework. if you dont like what i have to say you can kiss my ass. kiss-ass


----------



## smartsoverambition (Oct 7, 2008)

superryder said:


> why put it in 12/12 straight away dont make sense even the auto flower strains you dont put them in 12/12 somepeole dont no shit good luck too ya la


you don't know much about growing do u?

u dont put autoflowers in 12/12 u put them in 20/4 because after about 3 weeks they go straight to budding no need to change the light

and he put it under 12/12 str8 frm seed most likely he has some sort of perpetual garden going but it does work, last guy got it right, kids these days


----------



## del66666 (Oct 8, 2008)

superryder said:


> why put it in 12/12 straight away dont make sense even the auto flower strains you dont put them in 12/12 somepeole dont no shit good luck too ya la




there is always 1 and u r that 1.i put my thc bomb on 12-12 for an experiment and got 1 oz dry for 81/2 weeks growth, mmmmm


----------



## CannabisLeo (Feb 24, 2009)

johndoe2216751 said:


> to clarify, i kept the other 3 mazar going and they never popped..
> 
> the seeds overall looked very tiny though.. i also read a HIGH male ratio on the Blue Mystic, but it just looks soo good..
> 
> ...


Very odd you got little seeds, mine when I received them (they were Mazar) were the picture of description of a healthy seeds as per the Medical Growers Bible by Jorge Cervantes.


----------



## CannabisLeo (Feb 24, 2009)

Thanks for the thread btw.

Firstly I've been scouring the net on information regarding THC Bomb and I will present what I've found out by my research so far.

Note that I have purchased this strain from marijuana-seeds.nl and I will vouch for their stealth shipping, their shipping time, the quality and health of the seeds I received and will do business with them again.

That said I have grown them yet, I'm doing other things at the moment waiting for an upgrade to my grow situation before I put these babies into action.

Now back on point, I've found three photos of THC Bomb at maturation, one is an apparent ounce bagged, see for yourself below.







The second is a photo of this same batch I assume, and is the bud photo below







The third and most impressive is from a grow journal I believe was on this forum but I may be mistaken, excusing the airy nature of the buds, the production lives up to its name, notes on the photo he used one single 200W Envirolite, it appears to be one plant that was topped or fim'd perhaps multiple times.







When I have the time and my setup ready, I will be willing to post my bud porn if not host a journal, I'll be doing them in a 4x4x7 California Nurseries Grow Tent, purchased off ebay, w/ Higromite & Sunshine Mix #4 in 3 Gallon Smart Pots under a 400W Ceramic Metal Halide (CMH) Bulb, specifically a Philips MasterColor RetroWhite for 400W HPS Magnetic Ballasts. 

Enjoy the photos and happy hunting, oh and if you do come across some great photos of THC Bomb do stop back in here.


----------



## smartsoverambition (Feb 25, 2009)

VERY NOCE RESEARCH MAN (yes i had caplocks stuck) be sure to get a journal going


----------



## CannabisLeo (Mar 11, 2009)

I will on the next grow, right now I'm doing an experiment with some local clones. A Purple Urkel, a Lavender, and a Blue Dot. So far the Purple Urkel is the most impressive as a single hard dense cola. It's a week ahead of the other two and will be finished in 2 weeks if it isn't given more time. To be honest it looked ready at 2 months but once it looks that nice might as well let it hit peak in an experiment. The Blue Dot is the tallest, the Lavender is the middle. The Blue Dot is a classic indica dominant, but I am disappointed with the bud formation as they're very whispy at this point. That which is there is extremely resinous however I prefer density and bulk. The Lavender is the same situation, from what I've read though the Blue Dot likes 2 months 2 weeks for flower, so I may allow it to go the additional 5 weeks for peek ripeness. The Lavender I will have to get strain info on and find out, it has 3 weeks left on paper.

A note on my experiment since they're all clones there is no way of knowing the age of the mothers, the Urk may have just had a mature mother, where-as the other two may not. I'll never know but I know I like this dense Christmas tree looking Urk and I hope the indica pheno dominant THC Bombs will grow just like this.


----------



## dieKennydie! (Mar 16, 2009)

great thread ive been researching which strain to get for my first grow and finally found the thc bonb it seemed too good to be true. Ever since ive been looking all over for more info on it. keep posting im eager to see how it turns out


----------



## Bubba Kushman (Mar 16, 2009)

Those buds look killer! My bud grew THC bomb and it did not look like those pics. The buds were huge but more loose and the color was light green with orange hairs when dried. The yield was good but the quality was not and the buzz was weak to me. Not impressd with the THC Bomb I smoked!


----------



## StonedCrab (Apr 23, 2009)

johndoe2216751 said:


> oh, and very quick, clever shipping


Yes Shipping from this company is incredably simple and clever and im growing the bomb also but have not flowered yet


----------



## Heads Up (May 14, 2009)

My bombers are twenty four days old today, I have four going along with two caramelicious from amsterdam seeds and three bag seeds from some really good commercial. I grew the bagseed for my first grow and some experience, to make a long story short, the quality of the bag seed was really good. I'm drifting, sorry.

I live in Florida and my beans arrived via Royal Mail, which I thought amusing. I also ordered some Crystal which my buddy is growing along with the free Mazar. I soaked my seeds in distilled water for twenty four hours and then planted them into my soil. Every bomb came us and is doing really well. The plants were two weeks old when these pics were taken, they're a week older now and the growth in the past week has been nothing short of amazing. I tried to fim them but I probaly missed a couple and took out the tops. The growth on these plants is amazing, I'm trying to keep them as short and bushy as possible, and bushy they are. Three weeks old and looking inside the plants is like looking into a jungle. The stem is already thick and the secondary growth is almost as thick. It's apparent these plants will support some heavy yield. I'll keep you posted as to the progress.

The first pic is three bombs and three bagseed which are four days younger.

The second pic are the two caramelicious with a bomb in between them.


----------



## Rlloyd20 (Sep 22, 2009)

I notice you have hydroton balls in thos sacks. What kind of water/feeding system do you have? Do you use a rez?


----------



## milowerx96 (Sep 22, 2009)

I planted 2 THC Bombs, 2 Super Silver Haze, 2 Cheese x Afghan and 2 Mazzar x Afghan. The THC Bombs sprouted in 3 and 5 days. The Super Silver Haze sprouted at 4 and 6 days. The Mazzar sprouted on day 6. I am on day 10 and still no cheese and I have one Mazzar left. 5 out of 8 is not bad. I wish I could get the cheese to pop. I will be posting pics as it grows. I am very exited about the THC Bomb. I have dealt with sickly over cloned bullshit recently so I decided to start from scratch.


----------



## stoketillidie (Dec 18, 2009)

i had 8/10 females from ...seeds.nl and all grew rapidly. these are a hardy strain. in the fourth week of flowering and the buds are amazing.


----------



## GaryOak (Mar 3, 2010)

Thanks for the info I got my THC bomb seeds from this site. Everything went perfectly would definately buy from them again, will wait and see how the seeds pan out.


----------



## MaintMan (Mar 7, 2010)

ok so i had 1 female from 10 seeds, not there fault, i stressed alot of plants on my way to this harvest...diff story, the 1 fem i have is awsome it had purple leaves heres a couple pics, this particular girl smells and tasted of grape. im currently trying to dry a couple seeds(?...wtf...but seemingly good) that i pulled from a couple lower buds and trying to reveg a portion of the mother


----------



## vairocks (Jun 12, 2010)

hiya all...hope ur all doin gr8....i jst planted a pak of 10 2 dys ago n dis is my 1st time growin....evrythin is runnin smooth except d temp n d humidity....ri8 nw my grow box has only gt 1 exhaust bt its pretty gud wit kouple of holes at d bak fr air inflow...i m planin to install an air kooler wich komes wit a humidifier n wil b here by 2moro hopefuly ...n may b another intake later....wel to b frank i ws jst desperate so i germinated dem b4 my grow box ws fully ready....i use a 400w HPS n d heat is jst fukin killin me n my babies....  wel d dark period is kool temp stays at 24C n humidity 50-60% bt in d li8 period evrythin wacks up temp bekomes 40C wich is abt 104F n humidity is jst fukin low abt 5-10% i need help asap any further advice is welkome...lukin frward to hear frm u guys...adioz...


----------



## del66666 (Jun 14, 2010)

i run a 250 and 400 in a 3x4x3 cab with 2 inline fans, i run them at night so it stays cooler, you run yours day or night. you using thc bomb reg or fem ?


----------



## vairocks (Jun 18, 2010)

del66666 said:


> i run a 250 and 400 in a 3x4x3 cab with 2 inline fans, i run them at night so it stays cooler, you run yours day or night. you using thc bomb reg or fem ?


 i run d li8 thruout d ni8 startin at 1.18am...18hrs as usual...i m wit d reg bombs...its been like a week nw stil no signs of life wonderin wr did i go wrng.. :S or m i jst high n waitin dem to appear...or ws it d exces heat dt killed dem... :'( NOOOOOOOOOO !!!! wel i gt dt kooler bt stil runin it frm out of d kloset n managed to get d temps at 30C nw....stil nt sure wt to do wit humidity altho d humidfier is a bit of help...i stil dint set d intakes only wkin wit d extractor i gt...i water (spray) dem regularly esp. wen d li8s r on n heat is raging....i think wt i feared d mst hapened to me .....  any advices ??? nt givin up tho...NEVER 
https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/339560-need-help-asap.html#post4279718


----------



## del66666 (Jun 19, 2010)

never had a prob with them, mine popped in 4 days, i like to start them on wet kitchen towel, the heat at the top of my cab is 30 too but aas long as they dont burn the plants its fine. you could prob run your lights 12-12 from seed and get good weights, just had some plants that are thc bomb x bubblegum that were 10 oz wet 12-12 from seed. save you running hot lights so long. humidity isnt something i ever check. thc bomb regs are bigger than thc bomb fem cause its been crossed with an ice i think.


----------



## g3azze (Sep 9, 2010)

johndoe2216751 said:


> oh, and very quick, clever shipping


Very clever shipping. I almost thought I paid for something else, when I received it in the mail. I myself have gotten THC Bomb strain in the mail, but have not germ yet. 
THC Bomb is it a better indoor or outdoor strain????


----------



## Punk (Sep 9, 2010)

One Caution about Marijuana-seeds.nl . First, I'll say that I'm one of their customers, and have gotten most of my beans from them. Their shipping is cheap and they are reliable. But, they are a seedbank, not a breeder, and they don't disclose which breeder a given strain came from, not a typical practice for a seedbank. 

There's one breeder in particular that they carry several strains from, and that's Dutch Passion. And DP is the worst bredder, from personal experience, to stories of others, most of their genetics result in bitch ass stretching mutha fuck'n hermies. The nice thing is, you can look up other sites like WWMS and compare the description and photo and it's usually verbatim. So cross check the strains and avoid the bad ones.

With that said, the rest of marijuana-seeds.nl's strains are fantastic, I've got their ww and currently am two weeks into flowering some nice healthy northern lights. Their prices are lower than ever, I'd stock up and I hear the Pure Afghani free seeds are nice short little indicas, I've got a nice stock of them too, haven't had a chance to crack em. Also bought jack herer from them as well.


----------



## Dobbiegirl (Sep 9, 2010)

Nice plants but saying the plants are small well thats relative . Mine are about 7 foot tall and a few weeks from finishing. But it looks like a real nice harvest . SWEET !


----------



## del66666 (Sep 12, 2010)

hey punk, so far ive had , blue mystic, thc bomb, thc bomb fem, hash bomb, hash bomb fem, bubblegum, bubblegum fem, white widow skunk, ive had 2 seeds not pop and no herms, try thc bomb fems cause they arev quick to start flowering...............


----------



## Punk (Sep 14, 2010)

del66666 said:


> hey punk, so far ive had , blue mystic, thc bomb, thc bomb fem, hash bomb, hash bomb fem, bubblegum, bubblegum fem, white widow skunk, ive had 2 seeds not pop and no herms, try thc bomb fems cause they arev quick to start flowering...............


None of those are Dutch Passion strains, so that's good. I'm thinking of the bubble gum, if it's not too stretchy.


----------



## del66666 (Sep 14, 2010)

got some bubblegum so will let you know if they dont get eaten by my pet spider mites again


----------



## del66666 (Sep 16, 2010)

hey guys this is a thc bomb x bubblegum, hope dont mind.....


----------



## vairocks (Sep 16, 2010)

de luk tasty man....hope ur enjoiing smoking it...


----------



## del66666 (Sep 17, 2010)

vairocks said:


> de luk tasty man....hope ur enjoiing smoking it...


 cracking stuff but boy does it stink...........


----------



## motorboater (Sep 27, 2010)

pretty good strain. 70/30 Sativa/Indica. at around 60/40 (cloudy-amber) the high has a nice sativa edge but its not too "rushy". 

tastes almost the same as Green Crack. overall, i would probably give it an 8.5/10.


----------



## Weed Daddy (Jan 10, 2011)

This is a great strain... butt... it gets tallll !! so be warned


----------



## Spun (Jan 10, 2011)

I am a couple weeks out from flowering my hash bombs and the free royal hash......I havent seen or heard of and journals or grow on this stuff. I chose it because I like that spicy hash taste.......I guess I will find out here soon if its as good as they describe......I couldnt find any comparison to the strain so I am presuming that its not a DP strain. hell idk.


----------



## del66666 (Jan 10, 2011)

Spun said:


> I am a couple weeks out from flowering my hash bombs and the free royal hash......I havent seen or heard of and journals or grow on this stuff. I chose it because I like that spicy hash taste.......I guess I will find out here soon if its as good as they describe......I couldnt find any comparison to the strain so I am presuming that its not a DP strain. hell idk.


yeah i did some hash bombs, pretty quick to flower, average smoke, big buds............got grapefruit now looking real strong 12-12 from seed, their white widow skunk aka white shark is real good and very cheap


----------



## Spun (Jan 30, 2011)

Oh well damn you were right. 2 weeks to the number and all my hash bombs are flowering. 4 grown reg beans, 4 fems. Now I guess those Royals take a lil longer.... Still waiting on those.


----------



## del66666 (Jan 30, 2011)

still got my royal hash, to busy using fems so post some pics when they get going. doing grapefruit in coco.


----------



## Spun (Jan 30, 2011)

yea buddy will do. I wish someone else that is farther along with some royal hash would post up some pics......I guess your still waiting on that bubblegum? I want to try those but I want some feedback before I make the plunge.


----------



## del66666 (Jan 30, 2011)

grapefruit are good if you want to try 12-12 from seed, take a look at my album if you get time, got orange bud,kannabia special, cheese,nortern lights and a few others going 12-12 from seed at mo


----------



## Spun (Jan 31, 2011)

ewwwww took a peek before lights out this morn and the Royal's are showing female. Yay! When they get a lil more interesting I will post up some pic unless there is interest sooner.

What is the link to your album Del? I kinda poked around for it but didnt find a thread with all of those. Lemme know.


----------



## Spun (Jan 31, 2011)

hmmmmm and um uh...unless room dictates....those royals seem to be winners. Well I guess I'll wait to see how they completely turn out but I didnt have any prob with finding fems in the bunch. With those or the Hash Bombs. Every seed is a female and I am impressed with the ratio seeing they are regular beans. The royals didnt like to germ as well as the bombs.....If I remember right they had issues shaking their seed membrane, the membrane stayed on all 3 of the royals I germed for a couple days before I just got tired of watching them struggle. I took a drop of water and got the membrane really soft and peeled them off. After that 2 of them took right off and the 3rd seemed weak and it died a day later. I'll prolly go in this evening and take a couple clones off the lower branches that arent showing yet. Peace.


----------



## del66666 (Feb 1, 2011)

the freebies are always a bit slow mate, i use regs sometimes but always a bastard when they turn out male


----------



## tingpoon (Feb 1, 2011)

Spun said:


> I'll prolly go in this evening and take a couple clones off the lower branches that arent showing yet. Peace.


i would get frustrated too.




very nice choice of genetic for your grow!


----------



## Spun (Feb 1, 2011)

Yep the HB's are jolly green giants. I would go back in there and look again but they prolly grew somemore on the flowers. I can't even believe how fast this strain does its thing.....popped fast, grew fast, flowered fast and now the buds are swelling on the tops so fast I am just completely blown away. 

All I can say is if these mature in the same fashion they grow......wow. everybody say the quality is um uh.....average? Meh....average is what I call the swag I purchase.....I leave the low quality stuff for the bottom feeder and brownies. I will take fresh pick any day!! Damn I can't wait! I guess I'll go have another look at my sack beans that are almost done.......wow I can't belive those either.....some crazy good sative/indica or the other way around mix. All I know for sack beans off commercial mexi......they are insane.


----------



## vic420 (Oct 10, 2011)

just aquired a clone from a friend who yielded 4 pounds off 8 plants under 2 1000 watt hps lights... 5 weeks of Veg and 2 months flower .. in coco.. its a bomb ass smoke.. and its all primo bud .. very little popcorn i see y its a picked commercial strain .. massive Yielder forsure.. i cant wait.. he took the clone in flower for me .. because he just cloned his mom 8 times... tossed mom outside to finish and got almost 3 pounds off the mom outdoors... but that was sending the mom out in july at around 4 feet tall.. by 4 feet wide.. i have so many strains in my garden that its hard to even keep up.... im thinkin about stoppin all my strains after i seed everything up so i dont need to buy anymore seeds.. i would like to find a landrace.. so i could start breeding my own shite.. but watever..


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Dec 20, 2011)

icemassa said:


> i grew the thc bomb. i only got 2 fems outa ten. i grew 12/12 from seed and it only made it to 8 inches. and i grew one outside and it got up to 12 inches. i was pretty disapointed. now the ice they have (marijuana-seed.nl) is very nice. i germed 5 and i got 4 fems and one hermi. i liked it very much. i will never by the thc bomb again.
> 
> 
> i cant stand kids that post, thinking they know everything when in fact they dont know shit, they can not even spell, little lone have any knowledge of cannabis cultivation period. leave it to the experienced. ive only posted on this forum a few times, but in fact i have been growing cannabis, before overgrow was even a thought. hell i miss overgrow, the site had less children.
> ...






oh my god.... this fool is retarded. no wonder he had only 2 females, that stressed the hell out of them trying to 12/12 them from seeds. not only that but he bitches about other's spelling wrong when he said "little lone" instead of "let alone" BWHAHAHAAHAHAHAHHHAH!! i love seeing ignorance show its true self


----------



## del66666 (Dec 20, 2011)

smellzlikeskunkyum said:


> oh my god.... this fool is retarded. no wonder he had only 2 females, that stressed the hell out of them trying to 12/12 them from seeds. not only that but he bitches about other's spelling wrong when he said "little lone" instead of "let alone" BWHAHAHAAHAHAHAHHHAH!! i love seeing ignorance show its true self


lol this is 12-12 from seed mate..........


----------



## topdawg09 (Jan 1, 2014)

johndoe2216751 said:


> im not a vet but i can back the site. 100% germ on the strain i bought, but the freebees, well, i see why they were free.


Hey bud, how did u germ them and how long did they take to pop


----------

